# Like A CHEAP SUIT !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

That is how PIKE drapes himself on me every night - if you have a V - you know what I meen !!! LOL


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

We call our two vizslas Velcro dogs!!! I wouldn't change there loving ways at all. Nothing better to be greeted with!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

My legs fell asleep last night because Miles draped himself over them. Of course I didn't disturb him! Wouldn't want to wake up the sleeping prince. ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Did someone say like a cheap suit?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When you have three its more like a sweat suit.
I keep my house a few degrees cooler since acquiring the Vs.


----------

